# Northland Chukar Championship, Grand Forks ND



## tallgrasser

22 & 23 Apr 06 The Northland Gun Dog Club will be putting on a Fun Trial 6 miles west of Grand Forks, ND at the Dakota Hunt Club. There will be prizes/awards to the first, second and third place dogs in both the Pointer and Flusher/Retriever divisions. This trial is not a sanctioned competition. Call me if you have any questions, Tom at 218-773-3100


----------



## Springer

This should be a fun event. We are going to be getting some nice door prizes also. If there is enough interest we will also have a grill going otherwise we are going to just do some bbq and chips for the lunch.

Is there anyone here that is interested in this event?

It is looking like $60 for five birds put out.

This will be a great tune up for anyones dogs at this time of the year.


----------



## always_outdoors

Can you guys post the rules and regulations for this? I have never done anything like this and it sounds like it could be a good time.


----------



## tallgrasser

RULES: By submitting an entry form, each entrant certifies that he has read and agrees to abide by these field trial rules. 
1. There will be no consumption of alcoholic beverages by anyone at any time on field trial grounds.
2. No guns are to be loaded until given the signal, and are to be unloaded in the field as soon as the time is up.
3. No person shall run in the field. First violation will result in warning. Subsequent violations - 10 pt. Penalty each violation.
4. Only 8 Shells taken into the field 
5. Each entrant is expected to clean his or her own birds.
6. No bird may be shot on the ground. A handler may pick up a bird and throw it if it cannot be flushed. No points awarded for pointing or finding a dead bird not shot by handler.
7. If any situation or problem arises not covered by these rules, the decision of the field trial committee and judges is final.
8. There is to be no training of your dog within 1/2 mile of the trial grounds during the event. Entrants are encouraged to run their dogs on field trial grounds before first brace to flush any wild birds from the field. You may walk your dog on lead only.
9. If you have a ***** in season, contact the registration table immediately. *****es in season will be scratched from the Championship, entry fee refunded. 
10. Field trial committee can rearrange running order. If you are not at the line for your brace, you will be scratched, no refund.
11. Training devices (E-collars) allowed on entered dogs. 
12. Decision of trial officials is final 
13. Reserved.
14. Only 1 hunter dog team in the field at a time. 
15. Contestants MUST wear orange vest. Officials may remove any person for safety violation. No refunds. 
16. In the case of aggression by a dog while in the field, the obvious aggressor will receive one warning unless physical contact is made. If physical contact is made or aggression continues, that dog may be ruled off the field by the judges. No refunds.
17. Dogs maybe substituted in running order because of injury or illness, however, a dog originally drawn to run at one time, may not be substituted to run at a different time, unless ordered by the judges.
18. 30 minutes per dog hunter team. 
19. All dogs in within ¼ mile must be on a leash
20. Dog must work (Point or Flush as appropriate) bird to score the shot and retrieve for handler.
21. The dog must retrieve to within 3 steps from the handler. If the handler picks up the bird outside the 3 steps no points are scored for a retrieve. 
22. Contestant may call "safety" if shot would endanger dog or people. Dog shall receive full score for "safety". The Judge must validate the call of "Safety".
23. Championship limited to first 24 entries. 
24. For safety reasons, only factory-loaded shot size 7 1/2 or smaller shot size may be used. 
25. If dog bumps or flushes bird while it is out of shotgun range, bracemate will receive 12 points.
26. Dog must be in bounds on the point or flush to receive points.
27. 5 birds released per dog. Except 7 birds per dog released for first brace
28. A person may enter more than once. Provide separate entry sheets
29. Pheasants maybe used for the Retrievers/flushers and Chukar may be used for the pointing dogs, or Chukars for everything, depending on availability
30. If a retriever/flusher catches a bird the team will be scored accordingly and 1 shell will be deducted from the handlers remaining shells.


----------



## desert setter

I'm jealous! What a reasonable price, excellent choice of birds, and sounds like a good time. I run a Havelock setter here in utah (one of the few setter guys in utah) and we have a few competitive trials and basically only one for fun that I know of and you'd best bring twice the amount for it! Keep it going, cost down like it is and APPRECIATE! :beer:


----------



## tallgrasser

Thanks. I'm hoping everyone has fun. Most other tournament hunting trials have money pots to first, second and third placements for each division. Maybe that's one of the big draws to that game. They also use time as one of the major elements to determine who the winner is. We would rather not do that. Running through the field doesn't appeal to me. We decided to use it as a tie breaker if it comes to that.

Too bad you're so far away.


----------



## tallgrasser

Just to let you all know, this event will be closed to accepting any more entry forms as of the 14th of April.


----------



## tallgrasser

For those of you that want the entry form here it is.

NORTHLAND CHUKAR CHAMPIONSHIP

NORTHLAND GUN DOG CLUB
ENTRY FORM AND LIABILITY RELEASE 
22 & 23 April 06
Trial to start at 7:30 on the applicable date
HANDLER: 
NAME ____________________________________________________________ 
ADDRESS ____________________________________________________________
PHONE _____________________________________________________________
DOG REGISTERED NAME _______________________________________________
Pointer Division____ Flusher Division ____ (Check appropriate division)
BREED ______________ _____________________ SEX ________
NORTHLAND CHUKAR CHAMPIONSHIP - ENTRY FEE:
$60 Entry Fee - Must be post marked no later than 15 April
Make check payable to Northland Gun Dog Club
Mail entry and liability waiver form to club President: (NO PHONE ENTRIES)

Tom Loy 320 22nd St NW., East Grand Forks MN 56721
Drawing 4:00 pm 14 April
WAIVER OF LIABILITY - The Northland Gun Dog Club, Northland Gun Dog Club officers and Board of Directors, land owners and land renters on whose land the trial will be held, are not responsible for any accident, injury, death or loss to any person, horse, dog or equipment. I certify that I am 18 years old or older. I also certify that I have read and agree to abide by the official field trial rules for the Northland Chukar Championship. I realize that hunting and field trialing are inherently dangerous sports which involve substantial risk of injury or death. I voluntarily assume that risk and agree to hold harmless for any accident, injury, death or loss to any person, horse, dog or equipment, The Northland Gun Dog Club, Northland Gun Dog Club officers and Board of Directors, land owners and land renters on whose land the trial will be held. This waiver of liability is given freely by me and on my own behalf and shall be binding on myself, my heirs, assigns, or representatives of myself and/or my estate.

SIGNATURE______________________________ DATE _______________ 
Trial to be held at the Dakota Hunt Club approx. 6 miles west of Grand Forks, ND.


----------



## taddy1340

Wish I was there instead of Alabama! Have fun...


----------



## tallgrasser

Hey Mike,
There's a lot of retreiver owners that are glad you're there. Now *they * have a chance at winning the event. I hope Alabama is treating you well.


----------



## dogonpoint

Any information on lodging? Are there seperate classes for younger dogs ect? Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Springer

Here is a link to the Motels in GF, if you would like to ask if some are nicer than others feel free.

The Lakeview in is a nice hotel with a nice pool if you bring any kids. I'm not sure if they allow dogs, but it should be nice enough for the dogs to stay in the car by then. They have a nice spot behind the motel where you could let the dog run a little bit.

http://www.visitgrandforks.com/main/lod ... ost_back=1

We are just going to run a pointer and a flusher division as of right now.


----------



## taddy1340

Thanks for the compliment Tom. I haven't seen my family or dogs for two months. Harley and Maggie will probably be a little rusty by the time I get to see them in April. Take care and good luck with the event...

Mike


----------



## NDTerminator

The Dakota Hunt Club is a great place. Josie and I have hunted pheasants there, and I would be a member if it wasn't 90 miles away.

I've never entered Josie in any dog games, but we have run as pickup and demo dog at a hunt test last year. She nailed everything they asked us to do, and was commended by the judges for her performance at this event.

This event sounds like fun, and she dearly loves to work chukar. I might have to consider bringing her over...


----------



## tallgrasser

Come on over and show us what you and your dog can do.


----------



## NDTerminator

Tallgrasser
after reading the rules, it's apparent that this event is going to be considerably different that the hunt test The Dozer and I worked. One big difference that stands out is that it appears the handler is both working his dog and shooting, where in the upland portions of the event I experienced, there were designated gunners and the handler only worked his dog.

I saw a dog game on TV last night, in which the handler was also gunning. I suspect it may be similar to your event. Not only did they have to find, flush, bag, and retrieve 6 chukar but they were also running against the clock. The guy and dog Isaw won some sort of world title by doing this in 10 minutes. The handler didn't run, but at times he was walking awful darn fast behind that dog!

Is this similar to your event? If not, could you please take a minute or two to illustrate how a run in your event would go?

Thanks
NDT


----------



## tallgrasser

My intent is to have an event very similar to those events you viewed on TV, with the exception of time. I don't like the idea of time being a big factor. Time will only be used in case of a tie. And I've been thinking about taking it out all together. I also allow some subjectivety to dog work. A score of 1 -10 is given to the dog for finding and pointing the bird. 1 being a flash point and the handler knocks the bird down just on the edge of range or a score of 10 for a dog that's steady to wing and shot. I don't think the "Run and Gun" events allow for style or training, but I'm not real sure.

Mostly, I just want to have fun and may the best dog and hunter team win.

I don't know of any dogs up here that are steady to wing and shot so don't be to worried about that. That's a hard thing to keep a dog trained for.


----------



## huntcrazy

tallgrasser looking at the new updated rules, #23 says championship limited to first 24 entries. could you please explain this for me.I just sent off my application and it would be a shame if my dog and I are not allowed in the championship. Can't wait to see you there.


----------



## tallgrasser

We only contracted for 150 birds so we had to limit the number of applicants. We weren't sure of how many would participate. Right now we still have room available. I'm looking forward to the event. Last weekends event was a good time, I hope this one will be as fun for everyone.


----------



## Coach529

I sent my money off today Tom.......it is going to be a long month!!!! :beer:


----------



## tallgrasser

Yes...it will be!


----------



## doublea

How are you doing for entries? Do you lump all the dogs together or seperate things out for the best pointer, best flusher ect.?

The format sounds similar to NSTRA rules -- is that what you based it on?

How big are the fields your going to use?


----------



## tallgrasser

We will have 2 divisions Flushers and Pointers. and yes, some of the rules are similiar to NSTRA rules and the scoring is similar to the "Run and Gun" format. I did throw some judgement based scores in there as well. Right now there are only 7 slots taken. I hope to get many more before the 15th of April cut off. The field size I'm planning on would 15 to 20 acres.


----------



## tallgrasser

I have changed some of the rules. E-collars are now allowed. Only one hunter dog team in the field at a time. and a few others that don't matter too much, it's only to make it more fun. Call me if you want further updates.


----------



## Springer

Still some spots availible so get signed up guys.


----------



## Springer

The deadline is sat. but I'm sure if you get it here by monday we will still take it. We are going to set up the run order on monday or tuesday.

This should be a lot of fun to see all the dogs in action. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## dogdonthunt

I was wondering if this was a spectator event? I would love to bring my kids to watch this and also like to see it live instead of on tv.


----------



## tallgrasser

Yes, kids and significant others are welcome. However, They cannot go into the bird field with you and must wear something with hunter orange if they're watching from the side lines. The club house at Dakota Hunt Club and Kennels is very nice and comfortable. I was at the area today and there's some standing water around so rubber boots would be appropriate.


----------



## tallgrasser

All slots are full. We cannot take any more. If you want to come watch, it should be a good time.

Tom


----------



## Springer

It was a good time. We had entrants from Valley City to Roseau. 
There were even some spectators. We served a BBQ pork sandwich for dinner that was excellent.

The winners of the pointer division turned out to be all fuzzy faced dogs with Kurt Eichof with his Griffon, Beretta of GF (L) first, Ron Miller with his GWP(c) second and Ken Miskavige with his GWP, Belle of Grafton in third.

[siteimg]4174[/siteimg]

The retriever winners were Matt Forgit with his Golden Retriever, Caddis of Fertile, MN ,Clint Plath with his Black Lab, Anne of Valley City, and in third was Nick Chichy with his Yellow Lab, Josie of Grand Forks.

[siteimg]4175[/siteimg]

Thanks Chris for the advertising and shirts and videos. 
We gave them out to some of the youth that ran and helped with the event.
Thanks also to John Lunseth for coming up from the cities to judge our pointer.

[siteimg]4176[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4177[/siteimg]


----------

